# Mr Carter Jackson



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

********NEW PICS POST #16********

Just joined and figured id show off my boy soooo meet Carter...


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ah, I remember you from PBF. Carter is a very handsome boy.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice shots, and nice looking boy. You must love your car as much as you love your dog, lol. Interesting angles for the shots, though. Very creative! Thank you for sharing and welcome to the pack.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Celestial88 said:


> Ah, I remember you from PBF. Carter is a very handsome boy.


He said thank you haha



ThaLadyPit said:


> Nice shots, and nice looking boy. You must love your car as much as you love your dog, lol. Interesting angles for the shots, though. Very creative! Thank you for sharing and welcome to the pack.


Yes im very into cars, and Carter loves the car as well. The backseat is pretty much his area.

For most of the pics shown i took anywhere from 10-20 pics in that same spot from all different angles then i just delete the ones i dont like. Once i tell him to stay he'll look around but he wont actually move until i tell him its ok so he lets me get as many shots as i want.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,
your boy is very handsome!
As you can tell from my name,
I love rednoses. 

Also, love the fact you kept his ears natural.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> welcome to the forum


Thanks! 



Sucker For A Rednose said:


> Welcome to the forum,
> your boy is very handsome!
> As you can tell from my name,
> I love rednoses.
> ...


Thanks!

I never even considered having his ears altered. He actually already had stitches in one of his ears (before i had him) because i was told when he was found his neck was all chewed up and bloody and his ear was practically ripped in half. He has a scar from it and he used to have several small bald patches but all the hair grew back and whoever fixed his ear did a great job because unless i showed you the scar you probably wouldnt even see it. But you can see in the pics, or especially my avatar that his left ear hangs a littler flatter than the right.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

A few new pics...


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

welcome to GP  Carter is a handsome boy! Great Pics!!


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Beautiful boy!!!!!!!!!!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks! I told him he got good reviews on the internet lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha I love the one where he is walking on water  So cute!


----------



## Kenaii (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the car pics lol.
Very good looking dog.


----------



## jerseypeach (May 17, 2012)

Carter is very handsome, great pictures thanks for sharing and welcome to the forum:welcome:


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

ames said:


> haha I love the one where he is walking on water  So cute!


SO many people thought i photoshopped him into that.



Kenaii said:


> Love the car pics lol


Theyre some of my favorites too. He looks so much tougher without his collar.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Took some beach shots of him a few weeks ago and a close up shot the other day...


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## Jaws101 (Jul 4, 2012)

How do you get him to pose so well! You take lovely pictures. Might I ask what type of camera you use? I love the picture of him behind the sign, such a rebel. XP


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I love all of the pictures, he's a good looking dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Oje said:


> T


THAT FACE!!! Totally rocks!! LOVE the strip!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful dog and nice Si! My fiance owned a white Si 07 four door. Great car.


----------



## Oje (Apr 14, 2012)

Carter thanks you all for the love haha



Jaws101 said:


> How do you get him to pose so well! You take lovely pictures. Might I ask what type of camera you use? I love the picture of him behind the sign, such a rebel. XP


If i tell him to sit and stay, he wont move until i tell him to move. He'll look around, but he'll stay in body position when i tell him to stay.

The camera is on my iPhone 4S haha and i use the Camera+ app to edit them.



Kai said:


> Beautiful dog and nice Si! My fiance owned a white Si 07 four door. Great car.


Thanks! It is a great car, ive had mine since 08.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful boy ❤


----------

